
Why I'm Selling My Ski/Travel Startup for $5000 - drydenwilliams
I&#x27;ve decided to sell my skiing website WhereTo.Ski (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whereto.ski&#x2F;) on Flippa.com. It&#x27;s bittersweet sale for me as I do love the idea, the industry, but my environmental concerns with promoting travel have trumped my desire to carry on with it.<p>WhereTo.Ski connects skiers to the best places to go skiing based on snow forecast, base snow depth and cheapest flights (from SkyScanner).<p>We had some great future plans to integrate way more API&#x27;s like Airbnb but focused on Private Chalets to start with as I&#x27;ve done a few ski seasons so had a few contacts.<p>The site has been automated as much as possible so haven&#x27;t really needed to touch it technically all season. We&#x27;ve done some copy changes but that&#x27;s about it. It&#x27;s a complete JavaScript stack so the new owner would need to know React, Redux, MongoDB and Node.<p>The most difficult parts we found was to get the correct based snow depth. You can buy this but it was pretty expensive so we ended up making our own scraper which is essentially what everyone else does anyway.<p>I&#x27;ve added a reserve of $5000 as that&#x27;s how much time I took off work to make it. I hope you like the idea and the site as much as I do and please let me know if you have any questions and I want to make sure it goes to a great new home.<p>Visit the site:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;whereto.ski&#x2F;<p>Buy it now:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;flippa.com&#x2F;9864563-whereto-ski
======
Cypher
$5k is a steal!

~~~
dominguo
+1

